# Tell me Your First Riding Stories!



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Oh, wow - you are really asking for the least exciting categories of stories!!

The first time I ever sat on a horse, I was led around the arena to get a feel for how the horse moves. By the end of the lesson, I was allowed to take the reins and walk by myself.


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

I was on Emily (which is crazy because 2 years later I started riding her full time) on a lunge line. I did walk/trot, learned how to sit a trot, an how to canter. That was the first and last time I rode western lol. After that I switched to an older paint mare and started in dressage. I still have a gross picture of that first lesson.... i'll post it if I can find it....


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

Hehe I found it. If only that little girl knew where I’d be now :,)


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@mmshiro Sometimes I feel like I was sort of tossed at things. I'd been on guided trail horses before years ago at a camp, but the first time I was on a horse as an adult was an older mare my aunt owns who is blind on one side, walking circles in the barn. A week or so after that, I was the first person on Dreama's back after she was given to us... in hindsight not my brightest choice but I was the youngest and least likely to shatter with a fall (my aunt has been struggling with rheumatoid arthritis and mom is nearing 70.) She's thankfully done pretty well back under saddle but sometimes she wants to do her own thing and I need a LOT of work as a rider.

So now I'm back-tracking and seeking something a little less stressful to get my balance and feel for things, and to be able to ride and improve during the week since I only get to work with Dreama on weekends.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@DreamerR That's adorable! It's nice to be able to look back and see those memories.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I was 2 1/2 when I was put on a pony at a little amusement park. It was a track, and the ponies went around it by themselves. The pony broke into a trot, and my DF got mad. I was already hooked on horses, though, as every picture of someone holding me at the park I am on the horse, not the duck or whatever. The pony’s name was Bill.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

^^I love that.

Oh boy, you don't want to hear my first stories! There was this really old Paso Fino gelding we'd gotten for free (and he was nearly blind on one side) and I would saddle him up with some help from my sis, in the beginning, and then was left to my own devices. After the first couple days I'd take the poor old guy off the yard to a cattle pasture and just gallop him the length of the field. I wanted speed, that's about it lol. He didn't let me push him too far though, he was real opinionated and head strong and if he didn't feel like going out he would plant his hooves, hold his head steady, and nothing I could do would make him leave. We both got so frustrated so often. But I loved that pony. He was usually up for my crazy idea of fun, and once he was finished he was going home, with or without me lol.


ETA: things I wish I'd been told in the beginning: it's not all about speed even tho speed is pretty awesome. And also I really wish I'd been started with lessons, not left to my own devices like that for my horses sake. But you're good there


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Although I probably was put on a pony ride at the county fair as a tot, my first 'real' riding experience was when I was nine, I believe, when my family stayed for a week or two (seemed like a long time to me!) at a dude ranch in the Sierra foothills. There were guided rides for different age groups twice a day, and I never missed one. My favorite horse was a strawberry roan mare named Muchacha. I had always been in love with horses, but this was the first time I'd gotten to actually ride. It was heaven to me, even just going nose to tail down a well-worn track. By the time I was eleven I had finally talked my parents into buying a very old little sorrel gelding named Rusty, my first horse.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Good luck at your first lesson! I'm sure you'll have a great time 

I had "pony rides" here and there in my childhood, but my first lesson was in 2001. I was 11 and had no idea about ANYTHING horsey. I remember going online to some very old geocities type websites to look up "things you should know for your first riding lesson"! I just remember being so excited for the lesson. I rode a pony named David, and I got thrown right into doing everything - I was shown how to groom and then I finished grooming, I was shown how to tack up, and then I did it as much as I could (I remember needing help putting the bridle on). The riding part of my first lesson involved walking and then trotting on the lunge line (including lots of trotting without stirrups and hands on the pommel and cantle, or on my head) and then a little bit of walking off the lunge line, and finally we ended on a short trail through the woods behind the barn. It was all a little "backyard barn" and looking back at the video really highlights that, but clearly that didn't phase me at all because this summer marks my 18th year of riding! (and that barn was essentially my home for at least 15-16 of those years)

I won't upload the video, but here's a screen shot of that lesson. And yes, I was wearing shorts :rofl:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

You will have a blast at your first lesson.  Just remember to breathe, & have FUN!!! All that matters.

Hmmm...my first time on a horse, my first lesson was when I was like 13 I think. I know, I should know my exact age. LOL, I'm getting old (I'm 27 now). :lol:

I honestly don't remember it too well, but I do know I didn't know anything about horses. I started out riding Western. I rode a paint named Spirit. I remember Spirit pretty well, he was my favorite horse. I definitely remember holding onto the horn, I was a bit afraid at first. :lol:

Spirit was really patient, he was a good horse. I enjoyed riding him. 

Good luck at your lesson!!  I'm sure you are counting the hours.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@JoeBlueQuarter right now I am exactly the opposite, I want none of the speed lol. However, I suspect that if I did want speed, Dreama is the kind of horse who would gladly oblige. She's not offered to bolt off with me on her but she has a problem with "stop" and it's almost like I can feel the, "Go? Go now? How 'bout now? Faster yes? No? Sigh." Although that may just be my nerves talking :lol:


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@PoptartShop Thanks! I'm actually not even sure if today is a "lesson" or just an intro and making plans but I'm ready for either. I'm very excited to meet the owner and their horses... the woman I spoke with said they own mustangs, quarter horses, Tennessee walking horses, and paso finos. I've lived in the area for a while now and I'm shocked that I never knew their ranch existed. It has to be a sizable property for them to own so many horses and to offer camping, trail riding etc. I'm also finding that there is actually a LOT of trail riding in my area with some nice camping options and more people who ride here than where I grew up. I am excited in general to see what this Summer brings and what all I can get into here :lol:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I was in 4th grade. I had read every book in the Saddle Club series, the Thoroughbred Series, and my friend and I brought our stuffed horses to ride every day at recess (she had a real horse too). I begged and begged until my parents found a lady who gave lessons out of her back yard on the other side of town (I grew up in a suburb of Minneapolis, it was a miracle to find horses anywhere). They let me take a lesson every 2 weeks and go to horse camp every summer. 

My first lesson I rode Casey the big gentle giant in my tennis shoes, bike helmet, and teal sweatsuit. It was November so starting to get cold. My dad still remembers to this day that when he came to pick me up I told him it was the best day of my life.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have no memory of the first ride but I have a photo somewhere of an early one. The photo is of my mother holding me in front of her in the saddle on her large brown mare, Babe. I was maybe a year or younger. Decades later I'm still at it.


Enjoy your lessons. Remain calm. And never compare yourself against other riders. We all progress at different rates.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

From the time I was 4 years old, everything was "horse" for me. I wanted a horse so badly. We lived in a rural area but couldn't afford a horse.

My parents decided to teach me a lesson and get me over this "horse" business. They told me I could get riding lessons (for $2.50 an hour, hah) for my eighth birthday, but if they did that, I would get nothing else for my birthday--no cake, no presents, no special supper, no celebration of any kind. I said, "Sure, fine!"

It just so happened that my first riding lesson was on the day of my birthday. My parents took me out to the riding stable. That riding place took people on trail rides and about 3 times during the ride, the guide would turn around and say, "heels down," or "lower your hands." Not much of a lesson!

I got a brown and white pony named High Socks. We went through a deep stream, and High Socks, at the end of the trail string, stopped and began to paw. I didn't know what to do, and the trail ride moved on along without me. There I sat, alone in the woods, while High Socks pawed and pawed that water. He kept putting his head down and buckling his knees and I kept jerking his head back up. 

At last the trail group came back when they realized I wasn't with them. The guide passed along a switch and told me to whack High Socks really hard. I did, and he came charging out of the water! I was so thrilled.

When I got home from the ride, my parents were ready to comment on my disappointment about nothing for my birthday. I couldn't stop grinning and chattering about every marvelous thing that happened on my ride. I was just bubbling over with enthusiasm, didn't notice or care about anything else.

My parents looked at each other and said, "Oh sh#$%." I taught them a lesson rather than them teaching me a lesson.

High Socks started to go sour not long after I started riding him. It wasn't long before they couldn't trust him with beginners. But I loved him, got along great with him, and they were glad to have a child who could manage him.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

I think "never compare yourself against other riders" is another bit of good advice... I feel "behind" and like I am an inconvenience to the horses and horse people I work with... but I think that is just a personalty trait I have. I have to remind myself that everyone starts somewhere, and plenty of people start as adults like I have.

Update on the Ranch: The reason I'd never heard of it before is because they are quite new in the area. They are still making business plans for themselves. I think they told me yesterday they've done a couple of guided trail rides but haven't started many personal lessons yet as the weather is just starting to clear up enough to start. They have plans to build an arena, offer better campsites, etc. They both seemed very nice and were very encouraging. I rode a mustang named Hoss. They seemed genuinely excited to have me as one of their first regular lesson riders and it seems like they have big plans for their property. I am excited to see how they grow. They seem like they will be really nice folks to work with.

They also had two small boys, 4 and 5 I believe, who were thrilled to have someone new on the property to show the horses to... and the new puppies, and the cows, and their new cowboy boots, and the mulch pile, and the veggie starters and... I think I lost track at some point :lol:


----------



## Willrider (Oct 25, 2018)

My first real riding lesson was when I was five, my mom loaded my sister and I up in the car and told us that her friend had just bought a palomino pony who didn’t have a name. We eventually decided to call her Rapunzel, since her mane was long and tangled. It was pretty uneventful, except that a few months later we ended up buying the girl and now she lives with us and is my sister’s show hunter.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I learnt to ride at a small rural riding school in Germany when I was nine years old. One of my best friends was also riding at the same school - Ute - and she started it really. We were two little girls who spent a lot of time outdoors, riding our bicycles around pretending they were horses, before we started riding for real. (My bicycle was called Isabella, and Ute showed me how to put a rope around the handlebars so I could ride with "reins" instead of holding on to the handlebars! :rofl We also did a lot of general walking, swimming, rolling in mud, volunteering at the circus and the dairy farm etc - wherever there were animals, we'd show up.

The very first horse I rode for my first lesson was a nearly 17hh Warmblood mare called Viola, who was a head-tosser on account of being uncomfortable in a snaffle - and who had wounded lips at the contact points, and should have been bitless at least until healed, and then tried in something different. At barely nine years old I was a bony little lightweight. At German riding schools, traditionally it's a case of, "Here's your horse, now get on!" The stirrup dangled about level with my nose...

Once I actually figured out a way to get on her back, I had a brief fright at how high up I was before falling off again within the same minute, as the mare trotted off tossing her head. Well, I do remember that hurt, but I got falling off out of the way in Lesson One, and the devil you know is less scary than the devil you don't. I was helped to the top of that horse again this time (probably just to ensure I got on again ASAP and didn't get much time to be apprehensive) and all I distinctly remember after that is how disappointing it was to trot, because of how rattly it was!

The long version of all this is here: https://www.horseforum.com/member-j...onkeys-other-people-479466/page6/#post7662786

A few photos though:










_Random Warmblood, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. Henri the goat is lurking in the background!










Private horse being washed after a trail ride, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. I am reasonably sure the barefooted girl was called Heike!


_








_My riding teacher Monika leaning against the rails in the arena where our riding course took place, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Recent aerial photograph of the erstwhile Reitschule Eurastetten, which now appears to be a boarding facility only. The arena is still there to the left of the stable building and is now surrounded by trees. If you click on this photograph to get to the large version, you can spot a horse and rider practicing in the arena when the plane took the image! The wash bay and quadrangle are on the other side of the stable building. The residence is to the north-east of the quadrangle. There was another barn with loose boxes for privately agisted horses, seen here at the top right of the image. Most of the other buildings are neighbouring properties in this quiet rural hamlet.










Private horse in front of the stable barn, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. The open door leads to the tack room. I am fairly sure this mare was a German Trotter.










Private horse, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. I am reasonably sure this was another German Trotter. They were reliable, medium-sized, fairly light horses popular with a lot of recreational riders, and even some professional show jumpers. Olympic medallist Halla was the most famous example of a showjumping German Trotter.










Girl with Warmblood, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Probably another German Trotter, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










Horse and owner, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










This horse was called Pele and had the one loose box with an external window to look out of, in the private wing of the stable barn. Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981.










These are the two greys that appeared in separate photos above. These owners rode their horses, and also drove them in a traditional carriage for something else to do.










Horses in traditional Bavarian harnesses, Reitschule Eurastetten, 1981. The residence is in the background, and on the holiday riding camps, students stayed in the guest rooms high in the roof section of the house.

_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

CopperLove said:


> @JoeBlueQuarter right now I am exactly the opposite, I want none of the speed lol. However, I suspect that if I did want speed, Dreama is the kind of horse who would gladly oblige. She's not offered to bolt off with me on her but she has a problem with "stop" and it's almost like I can feel the, "Go? Go now? How 'bout now? Faster yes? No? Sigh." Although that may just be my nerves talking :lol:


That is an Arabian horse talking! :rofl: :charge:

You're going to have so much fun...

Apologies for being rather late to this thread. 28/3 is when we put down Romeo, and I was in a bit of a hole that week...


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

SueC said:


> That is an Arabian horse talking! :rofl: :charge:


A few weeks ago she DID trot away with me on her back as a humble passenger... nothing to wild, just not in the direction I wanted to go in especially since I was going for "stop" and not "trot"... no harm done though and it taught me a lesson about not jumping on something I'm not ready for yet :lol:

I am so sorry to hear that  I read about him on your journal. It's always hard with any animal but there's something especially traumatic about having to let a horse go.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

My first ride was on a horse named Dusty, an Appaloosa at a public trail ride place in my home town. I rode double with my dad, and sat in front of him on the saddle and just held on to the horn. This place did full hour-long walk, trot, and canter rides, in big groups, too, so I got all the basic gaits on my very first ride!! I was probably... four or five?

My first SOLO ride was a couple of years later, at the same place, on a buckskin mare named Biscuit. I was probably... six or seven?

I can still remember the smell and feel of those rides!

(This was in the mid-to-late 1980s. No helmets, no real rules, and I'm amazed everyone made it out of that place alive, LOL.)


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

SteadyOn said:


> (This was in the mid-to-late 1980s. No helmets, no real rules, and I'm amazed everyone made it out of that place alive, LOL.)


It's still like that a lot around here still lol Lots of people who learn by just jumping on and going and I just couldn't. I did kind of at the beginning with a little guidance, but I needed some additional help so I luckily found it. Just a few weekends ago though my aunt saddled her gelding and said "Do you want to ride him?" (We all love this gelding, he has a very good temperament on the ground and is really the only horse in my aunt's group that really REALLY craves human attention.) I politely declined. Internally I was thinking: "No. No I do not want to ride this horse who has not been ridden since the end of last Summer/early Fall when I've not even seen him under saddle yet." :rofl:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

CopperLove said:


> I am so sorry to hear that  I read about him on your journal. It's always hard with any animal but there's something especially traumatic about having to let a horse go.


I think in part it's that they are so big, and everything is therefore amplified. And that you can't put them in a shoebox like a cat, and tuck them under your arm, and bury them under your apple tree.




SteadyOn said:


> (This was in the mid-to-late 1980s. No helmets, no real rules, and I'm amazed everyone made it out of that place alive, LOL.)


Me too! :rofl: Or wait, maybe I fell off, cracked my head, and am now really a zombie? Like in "Pride And Prejudice With Zombies"!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

My grandfather gave us a Shetland pony, named Nugget, when I was six years old. My father coached us on how to ride while he led us around, and all of it made sense to me. After a few days, it was decided that it was time to ride him on my own. It never occurred to me, that a Shetland pony's stubby little neck was a lot stronger than a six year old boy's arms. I took one rein in each hand, and gave his ribs a good thump with my feet. Nugget took off with that teeth rattling trot that ponies are famous for. About a quarter of the way around the yard, I felt myself leaning to the left. I tried pulling back on the reins without effect. I was still in the saddle, but listing hard to the left. Forsaking the reins, I grabbed the saddle horn. I continued to slide, saddle and all. Nugget trotted one complete circuit of our big front yard with me hanging onto his side. He stopped in front of my dad, who peeled me off of the pony and fixed the saddle. Our household was well versed in cowboy lore, and I knew the saying that you always had to get back in the saddle. So I did. Almost 6 decades later, I'm still in the saddle.


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Aw man that feeling of excitement I miss so much! 

As a child I was put on and led around. I actually found it quite boring! My mother was recording it and as I got off I picked out the huge *** wedgie in my pants. All on video and in front of an audience -.- Next time I wore proper attire! 

A decade later I had my first adult lesson as a private one on one. Like riding a bike I knew how to ride but my body was a whole other matter. When my instructor saw me change to the correct diagonal in trot (considered a basic must-have when learning to trot over here in BHS yards) she shouted out "RIGHT, ITS OBVIOUS YOU CAN RIDE. GET ON WITH IT. CANTER!" in that confident shouty instructors tone that brings comfort when things are going to pot, lol. In the space of half an hour I was cantering (losing both stirrups ofc) and going into cardiac arrest with the amount of effort it took. There was a traffic jam on the hour drive home and every time I had to use my clutch my leg shook. 

I love having lessons and I equally love working things at my own pace. Some push is needed and I always get a little excited when instructor comes out with ".. so.. wanna try something fun?" xD


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@Kalraii A few weeks ago I told one of my instructors, "I'm sorry I look horrified all the time. I am horrified, but just know I'm ok. We get done every week and then I'm ready to come do it again." She just laughed and said that's good.

I am still at the point of learning to trot confidently, although I've done decently enough that we have started trail riding a bit too, because that is another barrier I need to push past if my eventual goal is trail riding... I feel the opposite of claustrophobic when I take a horse outside the round pen. Which, on the instructors' horses isn't all that logical because they are actually easier to control outside of the pen. They're used to trail riding and very responsive, whereas they get bored in the round pen.

The first time her husband pushed me into a trot it felt like the world was coming out from under me. My mouth went so dry I could barely speak but I knew if I didn't push through it I would forever be fighting that fear and that urge to say "I'm not ready for this." So every time they decide I'm ready for something new I just go with it and try to pay attention to what they say :lol: That first trot left me so sore... with a mysterious bruise from I don't even know what on the inside of my thigh just from bouncing so hard in the saddle. The next time, even though we had to skip a week for work reasons, was much easier.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I like reading this thread! My first ride I don’t remember, but I do remember some memorable rides from when I was little. 

I used to go ride for work with my father. I rode a fat bay middle aged mare called Darcell until I was probably six. One day I was loping around some cows and my stirrup broke off of my saddle. I remember my dad tying it back together telling me all about what “Mickey Mousing” something meant.

I also remember one day, during that same little girl time frame, I was riding a horse called Buck. He was a younger buckskin gelding, and my dad would ask me every morning I rode him, “Is Buck going to buck you off today?” We had finished for the day and were trotting back towards where we would find a trailer.

My uncles were talking about racing their horses, but I was little and not really understanding. They took off and Buck took off with them. He was winning right from the start (of course as he was running away), and they pulled up as soon as realizing their mistake. It took me quite a while to get Buck shut down. I remember getting back and bragging that I won the race, while my father yelled at his brothers about their lack of intelligence for at least a mile. Lol

I will include a picture of my first ride with one of my uncles. I don’t remember this horse.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Knave said:


> I like reading this thread! My first ride I don’t remember, but I do remember some memorable rides from when I was little.
> 
> I used to go ride for work with my father. I rode a fat bay middle aged mare called Darcell until I was probably six. One day I was loping around some cows and my stirrup broke off of my saddle. I remember my dad tying it back together telling me all about what “Mickey Mousing” something meant.
> 
> ...


That's so cute, love it!


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

@Knave I have wished many times in the past months that I could have started much younger. My instructors' kids ride with a total lack of fear.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

@CopperLove there are benefits of starting older too. You can create good habits right from the get go. I know fear is an issue, but believe it or not it can be an issue we all face no matter when out beginnings happened.

My ex-aunt didn’t step foot on a horse until she was 19. She was a beautiful woman, and before marrying my uncle she was dating a cutting horse trainer. She was more than proficient on a horse during the time I knew her. She started many horses that were quite talented.

I always think of her when someone worries they are starting too late.


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I started riding when I was 18. I still have the pictures but you should've seen me--I was totally unprepared lol. My first lesson was partly grooming and walking around the indoor arena (it was winter). I got to ride in the arena around by myself at a walk- which I thought was a great confidence builder, just navigating the arena and doing some figure eights. Of course that seems boring now, but learning to control the horse when you two are relaxed is foundational learning. I was riding a 15hh paint horse. I went on from that one relaxed ride to doing some shows and jumping in the future. Who knew.


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

My first ride was on Sandman, my current lesson horse. He wouldn't respond to my cues, liked to stop randomly, and get too close to the kildeer nesting at the edge of the arena.

We had a screaming bird for the next 2 minutes and a horse that was probably pretty dang proud of himself for causing such a ruckus.

Otherwise, it was uneventful, except for when I dismounted, got him hooked to the crossties, and mumbled something to my mom resembling "I feel like I'm gonna pass out." Spent the next 10 minutes leaning against a tack box, while my instructor took care of Sandman and nervously poked her head outside the stall to make sure I hadn't collapsed on the floor.

Needless to say, I only ride October-April/May now, with our climate. 90F with 85% humidity in April is nuts for both me and Sandman. See you later, VA. I'm busting out of here and going up north. 😂


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

My first time I sat/rode a horse was when I was three on my birthday my brother wanted to try horse riding and only available date at that time was my birthday so they booked me in as well it was only lovely lesson pony Hilda who has taught so many to ride apparently she was bought for only £5 because she has this skin condition she's quite old now but is still going strong haven't ridden her in ages as I have my own pony to ride now and this year is my 10th year riding anniversary lol


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I would go to a local riding stable when I had the funds for an hour ride. there weren't many places that gave lessons in that time.
I got my first horse when I was 18, I lived on the edge of a city and on a street where a neighbour had about an acre of land behind his place and I asked him if I could keep a horse there. He agreed and I bought a horse. 
All the neighbours came out out to see my new horse, I took him back to his field and everyone was at the top watching us so I decided to show off and gallop up the hill to where they were watching, My horse started bucking on the way, I was in front of the saddle, behind the saddle, hanging over the side, just lucky the horse was underneath me when I came down. I managed to stay aboard (don't know how) and got him stopped.
He had two bad habits, one was bucking and the other was running away but we did work through both, mainly by putting on lots of miles. I would ride 10 to 15 miles for a ride and he got so much exercise that he didn't bother with the bad habits.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I had been put on horses before the age of 4. My mom has a photo of me sitting on my her uncle Alvie's pony named Booger when we were up in Idaho. She was a little shetland. I don't remember that and only know of it from the photo and I don't remember that other times before 4 years old either. The very first ride that I remember was in Colorado. We went on a camping trip and my dad and grandpa were going fishing and mom and sister were going for a trail ride. I think I was about five years old at the time. My mom asked me if I wanted to go with dad fishing or with them riding. Ha, are you kidding me? Of course it was riding. Never mind the excruciating ear ache that I had. Needless to say, I probably made the ride not so enjoyable for everyone. I had tears in my eyes the whole time. I remember trying to hide it because I wanted to ride, but that ear ache was horrendous.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

LoriF what we won't do to ride a horse.

I think the first time I was ever on a horse, actually pony, was at the big Park in our city and they had a pony ride there where you would be put on a pony and it walked around a fenced area and I loved it. A while ago we were looking at old photos and there was one of a big family reunion at this park and my Father and I were not in the picture, I said to my brother that I could guess where we were, I had probably talked my Dad into taking me down to the pony ring for a ride. I was about 4 then.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Stale thread. But.


I have the vaguest memory of being put on a chocolate colored Shetland at a carnival. The type of thing where they're walking in a circle on an exerciser type thing. His... or her... name was Pudding. And I do remember kicking and HIYA!ing and being dismayed the pony would just plod along at the same pace.


What a sad and boring life for a pony though.


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

You know... I never actually mentioned this in my own thread, probably because I was all wrapped up in Dreama and new horizons but...

I actually remember being put up on a horse at some point as a small child and crying.

I wanted to be up there so bad but then once I did get up there I was petrified.

She was a black horse, I want to say she was a Tennessee Walking Horse, I remember my grandfather preferring those.

I remember being put up on someone's massive draft horse that they used for farm work. Similarly, although I'd wanted to be up there I was petrified (but managed not to cry this time.) Even though I loved the idea of horses from the ground, and I really realllly wanted up there, I was horrified.

The first actual ride, going on a short trail, I was in middle school at a church camp. I was significantly older at that point, and for some reason, between the crying, horrified incidents as a child and that ride as a pre-teen, my fear had totally gone away. I was tall for my age and I remember they put me on one of the taller horses available near the front of the group and I was fine, grant it they were the kind of horses that could probably have walked that trail blind-folded because they walked it every day.

Now as an adult that anxiety is back, but not to the point of crying (yet lol). Interesting how that has worked out over the years.


----------



## Chappywillbehisname (Mar 1, 2018)

I started at a dressage barn. If I remember correctly my 1st lesson horse was an old grumpy yet patient school master gelding. His name: Mickey. He was in his 30s. I started on the lunge line for the first half hour and then by myself and I walked and trotted that day. I was taught the basics of leg cues. My instructor used a lot of metaphor and it was very hard for me to grasp her at times. It's been a couple years now, I was nervous yet excited. The sad part is I don't exactly remember if it was Mickey or the other lesson horse, an older mare, Annie. Annie and Mickey my 1st lesson horses.


----------

